# How to update games on Steam?



## MatTheCat (Nov 21, 2010)

Had I known that Black Ops had to played via Steam, I would never have bought it and just have got a pirate copy instead....but too late for that now. 

I understand an update has been released for this game but I cannot work out how the hell I am meant to update it via Steam. I also cant find a physical download anywhere on net.

So wot do I do?


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2010)

Why do you hate Steam so much that you'd prefer a pirate copy?

Updates happen automatically on Steam by default. You can stop it though by going into Steam > Settings.

If you don't see a particular update, then it's because it's not been published on Steam yet.


----------



## MatTheCat (Nov 21, 2010)

qubit said:


> *Why do you hate Steam so much that you'd prefer a pirate copy?*



Forced Adverts, Forced 3rd Party Software, Conflicts with other much more valuable apps...

....and the fact that I have just bought a game a game that I cant get online with cos I need a f-ing update that I cant find on Steam which I need to play the f-ing game.

Thanks for the other infos.,


----------



## Sonido (Nov 21, 2010)

He's right. It's done automatically, unless you set it up so it doesn't update. You can check by right clicking the game, go to properties, and hitting the "UPDATES" tab. It should say "Always keep this game up to date". It should show in your downloads section if it's updating. Mine updated just fine. Steam works very well. That's why many companies are starting to use it as it's distibution station.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 21, 2010)

MatTheCat said:


> Forced Adverts, Forced 3rd Party Software, Conflicts with other much more valuable apps...
> 
> ....and the fact that I have just bought a game a game that I cant get online with cos I need a f-ing update that I cant find on Steam which I need to play the f-ing game.
> 
> Thanks for the other infos.,



OMG TechPowerUp! has forced ads too and I can't think of even one conflict with third party software and I've used steam since it's inception and also most games won't let you go online without updating it.


----------



## va4leo (Nov 21, 2010)

MatTheCat said:


> .. cant get online with cos I need a f-ing update that I cant find on Steam which I need to play the f-ing game.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> chill dude. its all done for you. Worst case scenario...Right click ont he game in your library. Then click properties, then click Local Files and "Verify the Integrity of Local Cache". And it will DL anything that is missing.


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2010)

You can turn the pop-up alerts off in the Settings menu. Of course, you must run the Steam client. No getting around that, unfortunately.

There's thousands of other people with the Steam version of Black Ops that do get online just fine. I suggest that if you're having tech troubles, that you start a thread about them on TPU (or the Steam forum) and you won't be frustrated any more. People here love to help. I myself have had very few problems with Steam.

Overall, this Steam DRM is much kinder and more flexible than all the other securom crap and such that I've seen and is the only one that I'll tolerate. It has lots of benefits, such as backups, auto updates for all games and install and play on any PC easily, as it's account-based. The only real (and very annoying) restriction, is that you can't sell your games. I have a few expletives about that, but that's another story.

I boycott a game that has any other DRM on it.

www.gog.com is great for older games with no DRM.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 21, 2010)

You're taling rubish. Steam doesn't force ANYTHING on you and there isn't any 3rd party software involved other than the one strictly required by the game to work. There are no ads (wtf are you talking about), the popup that is shown often is a news window which can be disabled in Steam settings. As for the patch you're looking for, you're not getting the idea of Steam. The whole point of Steam is that you don't have to hunt for stupid patches, the games update themself.
If the game refuses to do so, verify it's integrity or simply check if it's set to be automatically up to date, because it happened to me twice that this setting got auto disabled by itself. After i've set it to auto, the game updated itself and i could play it online.

If they have to force a copy protection on us, Steam is the best you could ever imagine really.
As far as the new ones go, though i still prefer simple CD/DVD check and a serial key. But that's pretty much history these days as they all use stupid activations.


----------

